# The Biggest News At Portland Was The Whizzer/Bike Hoist Demonstrations.



## Goldenrod (Aug 5, 2020)

Many Whizzer guys played with the hoists and designed attachments for changing tires on the front and back.  Any bike with two pipes on the bottom of the frame will work.  Even heavy Whizzers are stable in the air.


----------



## mb7 (Aug 22, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Many Whizzer guys played with the hoists and designed attachments for changing tires on the front and back.  Any bike with two pipes on the bottom of the frame will work.  Even heavy Whizzers are stable in the air.
> 
> View attachment 1242375
> 
> ...



Does anyone make, sell or provide drawings etc. on how to make?


----------



## lilchik17750 (Aug 26, 2020)

Someone already makes them, so no need to go to all that effort. You can buy them from me if you want to contact me direct.

Lilchik17750@aol.com 

Lisa for www.memorylane-classics.com


----------



## Ron Nichols (Dec 26, 2020)

lilchik17750 said:


> Someone already makes them, so no need to go to all that effort. You can buy them from me if you want to contact me direct.
> 
> Lilchik17750@aol.com
> 
> Lisa for www.memorylane-classics.com



Can you share details on cost and availability for the lift. Simple and very cool.


----------



## Ron Nichols (Dec 26, 2020)

mb7 said:


> Does anyone make, sell or provide drawings etc. on how to make?



Looks like they are already sold out!! Time to fire up the mig. Did anyone take more pictures? More shots of the mounting bracket would be helpful. Looks like the bike teeter totters on the mount with the bike in a nose heavy position lifting the rear wheel. I see straps pulling the rear of the bike downward likely for front tyre work. The two piece mount looks like an inverted U saddle for the lower portion that is anchored to the upright post and a slotted top bar that anchors downward to the top bar. Very cool.


----------

